

Show HN: Libsoundio – cross-platform audio input and output - AndyKelley
http://libsound.io/

======
AndyKelley
I've been tirelessly working on this project full time for 9 weeks in a row
and it's finally reached 1.0.0.

------
polysics
This looks like a great modern approach to the subject. Good job!

